# Altered Images



## BlondeAverageReader




----------



## HCole2576

Love your photos. Such pretty flowers. Can't wait to see more.

HCole2576


----------



## -xXx-

vivid!!!
i envision someone cross stitching
the bottom one for a cushion and
the daff screen printed on a huge
window, like a modern stained glass.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Glowing Green*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*All Changed.*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Fresh Outlandish Today*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*D’you know what it is yet?*


----------



## -xXx-

stati-cat!!!
perimeter defender against low power iot node encroachment!
secretly developed in labs that look like simple cottage residences!
trained in refrigerator boxes filled with balloons!
special collars often have small glass rods and....what?
my bad.
_*sits quietly*_


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Here today, Gone tomorrow!*


----------



## -xXx-

this!
in carnival glass!
for votive!
_*points toward pip*
*stained glass awesome.ness*
_


----------



## TuesdayEve

What is that? It’s gorgeous. So many layers, I would 
like to see a slow-mo of this beauty unfolding.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Not so gorgeous now!*



TuesdayEve said:


> What is that? It’s gorgeous. So many layers, I would
> like to see a slow-mo of this beauty unfolding.



Sorry, can’t show you how it started, this is how it finished.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*The Emerald Isle*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Sunset*


----------



## TuesdayEve

A hummingbird...delicate and ethereal.
Is that the view from the castle?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

TuesdayEve said:


> A hummingbird...delicate and ethereal.
> Is that the view from the castle?


Yes, that was taken from our castle window, now just a distant memory, we have moved on.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader




----------



## TuesdayEve

Very nice, beautiful colors too.
Looking up gives a whole perspective


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Dramatic License*


----------



## TuesdayEve

I had do a double take. At first glance it looks like
an explosion....sulphur like.
Impressive.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

TuesdayEve said:


> I had do a double take. At first glance it looks like
> an explosion....sulphur like.
> Impressive.



Thanks, it’s the same patch of sky in the ‘stormy sunset’ photos but with a little help from my iPad app, l love the freaky stuff l can create with it. I thought it looked like an explosion too.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Sunny Sidmouth*


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*On Reflection, l should have held the camera against the window!*


----------

